# Full Color Process - CMYK - Transfers



## Dillon S (Dec 6, 2021)

Has anyone had experience printing cmyk full color process transfers. Would like to get a few thoughts on them before ordering from PW Customs. 

Quality
Color Accuracy
Durability
Application

Anything helps. Cant find much about them online. 

Thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

VersaTranz will send some samples.


----------



## Dillon S (Dec 6, 2021)

binki said:


> VersaTranz will send some samples.


Thanks for your reply. However, i'm looking at full color screen printed plastisol transfers, not digitally printed full color.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

binki said:


> VersaTranz will send some samples.


They use to do it, but they went digital, as is most transfer screenprinters. 

When I had them done there, they turned out fine. Accurate colors. Thick with a white underbase. Like a slab of platic.

Dillon, suggest you browse the sites located on the spreadsheet here and see who is left doing cmyk screen printing Custom Plastisol Transfer Vendors, a list


----------

